# CPC-A, Honor Grad - Resume feedback, please



## zmasi09 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi, I am an honor graduate from Career Step (Professional Medical Coding and Billing with Applied PCS) and I am certified through AAPC (CPC-A).
Would somebody be willing to review my resume and let me know what you think, please? Good points, bad points, etc.

Being a military spouse and living in a relatively small town, I would prefer a remote position, but would definitely consider a local opportunity if one is available. 

Thank you in advance for you input.

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## kwylie (Dec 22, 2016)

*change order*

I would put the skills section after work experience and education.  You most impressive section goes first.


----------



## zmasi09 (Dec 23, 2016)

kwylie said:


> I would put the skills section after work experience and education.  You most impressive section goes first.



Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## dnostdahl (Dec 28, 2016)

*Reply to Resume suggestions*

Hi, I am an honor graduate from Career Step (Professional Medical Coding and Billing with Applied PCS) and I am certified through AAPC (CPC-A).
Would somebody be willing to review my resume and let me know what you think, please? Good points, bad points, etc.

Being a military spouse and living in a relatively small town, I would prefer a remote position, but would definitely consider a local opportunity if one is available. 

Thank you in advance for you input.

Happy Holidays!!!


----------

